# ADRENALIN Fürth Bikeshop "zieht um" Sonderverkauf



## adrenalin fürth (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin

geehrte Biker!

Wir wollen uns 2012 qualtitativ und quantitativ verbessern! 

*Am 10.12.2012 von 09:00-16:00 Uhr findet in der Nürnberger Str. 157 unser erster Fahrrad Sonderverkauf statt.*

.......

Neue Adresse ab Januar 2012
Nürnberger Strasse 157, 90762 Fürth

Öffnungszeiten: Mo - Fr 10:00 - 19:00 Uhr | Sa 09:00 - 16:00 Uhr


----------

